# white r34 gtr.new cf bits



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

had these fitted over the weekend


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Wonderful piece of machinery you got there mate. The white body colour really do the carbon details justice,


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Absolutely Awesome

Where dod you source this White GTR if you dont mnd me asking? I am interested in getting a white one too....


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

Work done was Nismo side skirts, Nismo rear spats, V-Spec front lip & spoiler blade carbon covered, Supplied & fitted by my friend Simon @ Cartoyz in NI...


Car was purchased from a member here on the forum (nikwilson), origonally supplyed new by Middle Hursts, supposadly one of only a few in the UK...


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

looks stunning that mate


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

That really does look amazing, subtle but so very nice!


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

hi (nick wilsons ex) car is looking great ... can I have a few more details on how to get hold or the carbon bits please pm or post thanks...


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

looks nice R34 mate


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Nice :thumbsup: 
White is my favourite colour on R34GTRs.
Have to get me one of those later one.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I have always loved this car but you really have moved it forward again. 

Absolutely stunning :smokin:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I have to like it,because mine doesn´t look much different


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

looks fantastic:smokin: you should enter one of the pics in to the photo competition


----------



## bilal (Mar 26, 2006)

*cf bits*

How much did the c/f bits cost mate? And would i be able to get a similar thing done on an R33? Have you got the website for cartoyz?


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

very nice! love the photo settings too. is that an intercooler sprayer i see on the bumper in front of the I/C?


----------



## Ginno (May 27, 2006)

That is just absolutely gorgeous !!!!!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

That looks amazing!!

I had that idea for the skirts for my car, but could never find someone who did them, or could source them. 

But they look awesome on your white '34. Well done.


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

Jesus! that`s one sexy R34!! looks stunning!! 

OutKast "so fresh and so clean clean"


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Very Nice :smokin: 
I'm glad the front number plate still looks fresh that i made for it, next you'll be wanting some of those i do with carbon fibre letters on:chuckle:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning car:bowdown1: 

Terje.


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

That is stunning. Whats the spec on the car?


----------



## Urbanjam3s (Jan 24, 2007)

I love white r34's with dark wheels, looks the bollocks! Is that a camera setup in your front bumper?

James


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

kennyc said:


> That is stunning. Whats the spec on the car?


spec as follows

APEXI INDUCTION KIT
APEXI TURBO TIMER
APEXI AVC-R BOOST CONTROLLER
APEXI POWER FC AND COMMANDER

HKS DOWNPIPES
HKS SPORTS CAT
HKS 680CC INJECTORS
HKS 11MM FUEL RAIL
HKS 1.2MM STEEL HEAD GASKET
HKS GT-SS TURBO'S
HKS TURBO ELBOWS
HKS IRIDIUM RACING S45 SPARK PLUGS
HKS INTERCOOLER HARD PIPE SET

FERODO DS2500 BRAKE PADS

GOODRIDGE FLEXIBLE BRAKE HOSES

NISMO CAT BACK EXHAUST SYSTEM
NISMO LIGHTNED FLYWHEEL
NISMO COPPERMIX CLUTCH
NISMO FULLY ADJUSTABLE R-TUNE SUSPENSION
NISMO SIDE AND REAR SKIRTS
NISMO FRONT AND SIDE REPEATERS
NISMO FOG LIGHTS
NISMO OIL CAP
NISMO RADIATOR CAP
NISMO PETROL CAP
NISMO FOOT PEDALS
NISMO CARBON PILLAR POSTS
NISMO DOOR EDGES
NISMO INTER COOLER SPRAYS
NISMO UK SPEC BUMPER VENT KIT 
NISMO ORIGINAL HEADLIGHT EYEBROWS
NISMO KEVLAR TIMING BELT
NISMO FUEL PRESSURE REGULATOR
NISMO REAR ANTI-ROLL BAR 28.5MM
NISMO AFM'S
NISMO FUEL PUMP
NISMO ENGINE MOUNTS
NISMO GEARBOX MOUNTS
NISMO CLUTCH SLAVE UNIT
NISMO BRAIDED CLUTCH HOSE
NISMO WHITE FACED SPEEDO CLOCKS

N1 OIL PUMP
N1 WATER PUMP

CUSCO CATCH TANK
CUSCO RACING Y-PIPE
CUSCO MASTER CYLINDER BREAK STOPPER
CUSCO CARBON STRUT BRACE

MOCAL GEARBOX OIL COOLER
MOCAL TRANSFER BOX OIL COOLER
MOCAL ENGINE OIL COOLER

GREDDY ALLOY TOP RADIATOR PIPE
GREDDY MANUAL PILLAR BOOST GAUGE
GREDDY ADJUSTABLE CAM PULLIES
GREDDY/TRUST CLEAR CAM COVER
GREDDY OIL FILTER RELOCATION KIT
GREDDY FUEL PRESSURE GAUGE (memory type, siver faced)
GREDDY BOOST PRESSURE GAUGE (memory type, silver faced)
EARTHING KIT

SFS BLUE SILICON BREATHER HOSES

SAMCO BLUE TWIN TURBO HOSES

DO-LUCK CENTRE SUPPORT BAR

REAR CAMBER UPPER ADJUSTABLE ARMS

TOMEI PON CAMS TYPE A
TOMEI SUMP BAFFLE KIT

TEIN BONNET DAMPERS

DBA CROSSED CUT AND SLOTTED BRAKE DISCS (GOLD)

SPIDER PERFORMANCE FUEL COOLER

MAGNETIC OIL DRAIN PLUG

INTERCOOLER RE-CORED WITH SERK MARSTEN HIGH EFFICIENCY CORE

SILK ROAD ENGINE DAMPER View High Resolution


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

just to add the spec is all down to Nik Wilson...i could not have found a better maintained r34...
all ive done is the wheels and cf bits....didnt need anything else...


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

Urbanjam3s said:


> I love white r34's with dark wheels, looks the bollocks! Is that a camera setup in your front bumper?
> 
> James


no, think the bit your looking at is the purge for the nos....


----------



## Urbanjam3s (Jan 24, 2007)

lancerjock said:


> no, think the bit your looking at is the purge for the nos....


K cheers for that, i think your car is one of the best examples of r34. :thumbsup:


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

Urbanjam3s said:


> K cheers for that, i think your car is one of the best examples of r34. :thumbsup:


thanks, nice to have positive feedback...


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

ASTONISHING!!!


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

seen this last year at the jap meet in Antrim(junction 1) was blown away by it then ,and now its even better...what a stunning car mate!!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

looking good mate and good to see it still very well maintained! you should put an engine pic up.

i miss that car so much


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Sweet jeebers, make me wanna keep the white instead of going WV2.


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

awesome


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

An amazingly clean example of GTR34. That;s what i call the great white


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hot!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

One of the inspirations for mine.... splendid...


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

God damn  nice car. I want your cf skirts ;-)


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

**** me that looks good !


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

wow, old pics but niceeee !


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks good!


----------

